# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > English Room >  Khóa học tiếng Anh tiểu học khu vực Hoàng Mai?

## huongcao

ĐỘ DÀI KỲ NGHỈ HÈ khiến cho nhiều bậc phụ huynh lo lắng, nên cho con học hay chơi vào 3 tháng hè? Các ông bố, bà mẹ như chúng ta có nỗi sợ 3 tháng hè con sẽ ít nhiều quên kiến thức cộng với mối lo con có thể rong chơi và sa vào các trò chơi game đã khiến không bậc cha mẹ nào là không quan tâm với việc cho con đi học văn hóa dịp hè. Và cứ như một vòng luẩn quẩn, trẻ lại lao vào cuộc chiến học thêm mệt mỏi và đầy áp lực.

Chính vì thế, trung tâm tiếng Anh Mamita thiết kế một chương trình "tiếng Anh hè bán trú" dành riêng cho học sinh tiểu học khu vực Hoàng Mai, giải quyết tất cả những nỗi trăn trở này của cha mẹ.

Chương trình sẽ giúp con có những bước ĐỘT PHÁ trong tiếng Anh, được RÈN LUYỆN sự tự tin trong giao tiếp, các hoạt động VUI CHƠI và SÁNG TẠO, một nơi an toàn để các mẹ gửi con trong dịp hè.

ĐIỂM NỔI BẬT CỦA CHƯƠNG TRÌNH

1. *TIẾNG ANH TƯƠNG TÁC*

1.1 HỌC TIẾNG ANH QUA PHƯƠNG PHÁP SETA

Trong chương trình, trẻ sẽ được tiếp cận một phương pháp học tiếng Anh tiên tiến, "phương pháp SETA - học tiếng Anh qua trải nghiệm tương tác", phương pháp học được xây dựng dành riêng cho học sinh tiểu học, độc quyền của trung tâm tiếng Anh Mamita, với các chủ đề:
- Học tiếng Anh với phương pháp "nhập vai" để khám phá thế giới nghề nghiệp 
- Phương pháp "mô phỏng" thế giới tự nhiên bằng tiếng Anh. 
- Học tiếng Anh toán học để phát triển tư duy.
Tất cả những chủ đề này đều được xây dựng dựa trên tâm lý của trẻ tiểu học, tò mò và thích khám phá cuộc sống xung quanh mình, thích "nhập vai" và làm các công việc của cha mẹ nhưng theo lối tư duy, sáng tạo của chính trẻ. Trẻ sẽ phải vận dụng và phát huy tối đa khả năng tiếng Anh của trẻ để diễn tả suy nghĩ của mình. 

1.2 THỰC HÀNH TIẾNG ANH QUA DÃ NGOẠI THỰC TẾ

Các buổi dã ngoại thực tế là môi trường tuyệt vời nhất để các bé thực hành tiếng Anh. Các chủ đề thực hành tiếng Anh trong buổi dã ngoại sẽ bám sát kiến thức học trên lớp để giúp các bé vận dụng các kiến thức tiếng Anh đã học vào thực tế. 

Trẻ sẽ được thực nghiệm tiếng Anh mang hơi thở cuộc sống thông qua các hoạt động dã ngoại. Sẽ chẳng còn gì thú vị bằng được đi dã ngoại khám phá cuộc sống và được nói tiếng Anh thỏa thích về những điều xung quanh cuộc sống của chính trẻ.

2. *CÁC LỚP BỔ SUNG KỸ NĂNG*

2.1 CÁC TIẾT HỌC KỸ NĂNG SỐNG

Trẻ được HỌC - THƯC HÀNH 4 nhóm kỹ năng sống cần thiết nhất TỰ TIN VÀO BẢN THÂN - TINH THẦN ĐỒNG ĐỘI - KHÁM PHÁ CHÍNH MÌNH - KHỞI TẠO Ý TƯỞNG và TƯ DUY. Các chương trình kỹ năng sống giúp trẻ:
- Khám phá ra chính bản thân mình.
- Rèn luyện những kỹ năng hữu ích và thiết thực.
- Giúp trẻ hình thành thói quen tốt và loại bỏ những thói quen xấu.

2.2 LỚP HỌC THỂ CHẤT

Trẻ sẽ được chơi bóng đá với nam và tập Aerobic với nữ. 

2.3 LỚP HỌC MỸ THUẬT

Hai môn vẽ và nặn được đưa vào giảng dạy chính thức tại các lớp học mỹ thuật. 

3. *CÁC CHƯƠNG TRÌNH CỘNG ĐỒNG*

Dự án cộng đồng lần này mà trẻ tham gia là "ĐỒNG HÀNH CÙNG BỆNH NHÂN UNG THƯ". Trẻ sẽ tham gia kêu gọi, ủng hộ và bán hàng để gây quỹ ủng hộ cho các bệnh nhân ung thư. Mục đích của dự án:
- Giáo dục cho trẻ về tác hại của bệnh ung thư
- Giúp trẻ tự xây dựng lối sống khỏe mạnh
- Trẻ sẽ biết đồng cảm, yêu thương và chia sẻ

Tham khảo chương trình: mamita.edu.vn/khoahoc
Trung tâm tiếng Anh Mamita
232h0, Tân Mai, Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội Hotline: 0964.736.978

----------

